# ghrp2 Thickness



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Just a quick question - I original posted this on the back of a thread so apologies for the duplicate.

I've just started the ghrp2 and Mod GRF, i keep both in the fridge after mixing with bac 2 ml.

I've just come to draw the ghrp2 and the liquid had slightly conjealed - a bit like jelly, I could turn it upside down and the solution wouldn't budge until I gave it a shake and it loosened up again at which point it had the consistency of syrupy medicine, could this be my over cool fridge? has anyone had any experience like this? Should I discard or has anyone had this before?

The mod is fine

Thanks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Would say its probably to do with temperatures yes. Never heard of that before. Try turning the temp down or leaving it outside the fridge for an hour and see if it gets back to normal.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds like you bought icing sugar in a vial. Does it taste delicous when you inject it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if it was down to the over cooling it would freeze just like any liquid but if it is going like a jelly substance that is not right where is it from


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I would have thought peptides, being protein, might turn this way before freezing fully? Although can't say Ive seen it myself. The mod not changing might just be something to do with positioning in the fridge. Where at the peptides? At the back of the fridge?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> if it was down to the over cooling it would freeze just like any liquid but if it is going like a jelly substance that is not right where is it from


I got it from Peptidesuk


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

dusher said:


> I would have thought peptides, being protein, might turn this way before freezing fully? Although can't say Ive seen it myself. The mod not changing might just be something to do with positioning in the fridge. Where at the peptides? At the back of the fridge?


I keep them together in a cup in the fridge door mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ironman said:


> I got it from Peptidesuk


thats not right mate i would not inject that, not hearing great things about peptidesUK of late


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Deffo doesn't sound right mate


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> thats not right mate i would not inject that, not hearing great things about peptidesUK of late


Aye I'm gonna bin them, I've just ordered from pure peptides see how there's is.

Thanks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ironman said:


> I keep them together in a cup in the fridge door mate


You got pics? Never seen anything like that before. Just give them an email, sure they will replace it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dusher said:


> You got pics? Never seen anything like that before. Just give them an email, sure they will replace it.


Are you a rep for them mate ??


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Are you a rep for them mate ??


Definitely not mate. Just genuinely interested to see this, because don't know about you but Ive never heard of that happening before. Ive used peps from many different companies, few in the UK, few in the US. Couldn't say Ive ever seen that, a few flakes in some Chinese peps but thats about it. I'm using their peps now, never had a problem with them.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Here's a pic of it from this morning - it wasnt solid this time but it its still gloopy as you can see by the level of the solution. Its also merky.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

This arrived today - this is some mod grf. I didnt take much notice of the last one that I had, but does the quantity of powder in here look about right. Its probably bang on, I've just got nothing to comapre it to, and it doesnt look like much?

Sorry if this is a stupid question - I'm a total beginer with the peps!

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the size of the powder cannot be compared really, i would not touch that peptide site though from what you are saying has happened to the GHRP it would be an idea to mail them and ask them what happened i would be keen to see what they say


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> the size of the powder cannot be compared really, i would not touch that peptide site though from what you are saying has happened to the GHRP it would be an idea to mail them and ask them what happened i would be keen to see what they say


Aye, im not gonna use them again - I emailed them about it and they asked for a picure - so I sent the one I posted on here (im kicking myself I didnt take one when it was solid) - there reply was that it didnt look as bad as they thought and if was still the same in the morning they would replace it.

Not really any explanation as to what it could be.

Not a great confidence booster from a first buy.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Aye, im not gonna use them again - I emailed them about it and they asked for a picure - so I sent the one I posted on here (im kicking myself I didnt take one when it was solid) - there reply was that it didnt look as bad as they thought and if was still the same in the morning they would replace it.
> 
> Not really any explanation as to what it could be.
> 
> Not a great confidence booster from a first buy.


not a great answer.....


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

My thought too. :-(


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Gonna jump straight on the pure peptides and see how they are.

Are you still testing the Uk peps Pscarb?


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ironman, that peptide has been freeze dried using a genevac system and this causes the peptide to be less fluffy than what you may be more accustomed to seeing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Gonna jump straight on the pure peptides and see how they are.
> 
> Are you still testing the Uk peps Pscarb?


Yes mate I start in a weeks time


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not a rep, before anyone asks. But I'm using the exact same source and product and mine seems fine...

Definitely an email to them and see what they have to say about it...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bob & Weave said:


> I'm not a rep, before anyone asks. But I'm using the exact same source and product and mine seems fine...
> 
> Definitely an email to them and see what they have to say about it...


He did


----------



## Bob &amp; Weave (Apr 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> He did


Did he get a result, sorry if i missed it?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

bigt185 said:


> Ironman, that peptide has been freeze dried using a genevac system and this causes the peptide to be less fluffy than what you may be more accustomed to seeing.


Thanks for the info bud


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate I start in a weeks time


Defo looking forward to your results mate.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> He did


Got another email, reads as follows

' Yes sorry we can't give an answer ourselves. Its something completely new to me, only think I could think its storage conditions were a little too cold. I have passed your complaint onto our manufacturers, hopefully they can give you a more detailed explanation.'


----------



## ReeceT (Apr 4, 2013)

I also had the same with PeptidesUK, bought 4 GHRP2 and all went sort of solid in the fridge, just gave them a little tap and then went back to liquid. Still used them, but after reading this maybe I should of got rid of them.


----------

